# Why didn't I love my first recumbent experience?



## Phil-W- (28 Jul 2010)

I first saw a photo of a recumbent bike in a book about cycling when I was 10. I loved the look of them and imagined how much more comfortable the riding position would be even then.
About 18 months ago I visited Manchester Museum of Science & Industry and saw a Recumbent Trike and I have been dreaming about owning a bike or trike ever since.
So this evening when I arrived home from work, now aged 35 and a few stone over my ideal weight I felt like that 10 year old boy because my Pashley PDQ I bought on ebay had been delivered.
I knew I should have tried the out first, but on a budget I decided if it didn't work out I could always sell it on.
I shortened the boom, took some links from the chain; I wondered if I had made a horrible mistake because at 5'6" I can barely reach the floor.
Then after a few tentative attempts down a slight slope I got going. After stopping to adjust the boom I cycled a wobbly few miles and was enjoying it although felt slower than I had anticipated even with all the warnings.
I came home, fettled a bit- added lights and went back out as it was going dusk. 
I'm in Liverpool, not the Home Counties and I was expecting some derision, as it happenned I got both good and negative but I'm not worried about what other people think.
The thing that ruined my experience is just as I was realising that although I was not lightning fast I was cycling into a stiff breeze without feeling it's effects so much, some local 'yoof' threw a stone at me which hit me on the chest.
It's really upset and annoyed me because for one, I'm now introducing myself on a forum and re-enforcing the stereotype of Liverpool Kids (sadly it's a stereotype which exists because of a significant minority) and secondly because I now feel I'm taking an unneccesary risk going out on my bike.
Anyone else had such experiences? I wonder whether given it has happenned on my first day of 'recumbency' whether it might happen at any time of the day- a strike to the eyes or face would have been nasty.

- A shaken newbie.!


----------



## arallsopp (28 Jul 2010)

Phil, mate, it happens. I'm really sorry its happened to you so early. There are always going to be people that feel the need to bark when they see something unexpected. I had a bottle thrown at me not long after I started upping my mileage last year. Nearly stopped riding, but oh so glad I didn't. Put it out of your mind, mate.


----------



## MartinG (28 Jul 2010)

Also a newbie - my Fuego arrived last Thursday - I am at the wobbling around stage and every time I launch I wonder what I will hit! Took my bike to the local park yesterday evening for a play and had loads of laughs, lots of interested enquiries and a very attractive young lady asking if she could have her photo taken next to me because my bike was "soooooooo cool". So there is another side to the dark side.


----------



## Phil-W- (29 Jul 2010)

Ok, Thank You all- So on the upside we seem to have a nice strong, friendly community here
I'm not sure I could stop just yet if I wanted to, I had expected to feel rather unusual but quite the opposite, kinda felt like this is the way I was meant to ride a bike!

I've identified part of the steering tube that needs a wee spot weld to make it a bit less wobbly and just found that my wireless computer seems to be reading the speed even though the wheel is further away than recommended, so I've taken the plunge and moved it over. 

I'll make sure tomorrow evening's ride is earlier and through a slightly less 'notorious' area.


----------



## Arch (29 Jul 2010)

[QUOTE 1144805"]


Sometimes I wish that a heavy metal inanimate object such as a washing machine or fridge freezer would just fall from the sky on top of said people. 


[/quote]

Alas, that only happens to caravans in Top Gear.

Phil - Keep it up! We all have bad days. I have them at work with the local yoof (we ride Maximus trikes, or drive an electric van). It's school holidays now and yesterday we actually gave up for 10 minutes and retreated because a gang of the little sods wouldn't leave us alone. Just pestering and getting in the way and winding us up. Putting them up chimneys would be too good for them.

It's all experience. You know where the better areas are, build all your rides round them. And once you're out of the city, you'll probably encounter nothing but admiring/amazed looks, and "Cool bike!"

(Also, depending on your demeanour, once the less intelligent locals are used to you, they may leave you alone. Some people can manage to be 'different' and cool (not me I think, I'm just different!))


----------



## Arch (29 Jul 2010)

And don't worry about dissing Scouse youth. I did a week of roadshows in Liverpool once, and we all went as open minded as we could, and after three days were ready to commit murder on some of the little sods. I saw the gentlest most laid back man I knew standing on the ramp of the van, a bike in each hand shouting "F*** off!" at them. But it's not just Liverpool, they're everywhere.

I remember the most vocal ones (we're talking about 10-14 years old) were most offended at any suggestion that they might be thieves. Lots of "everyone thinks that, we ain't like that" etc. 

But the same ones would still try to pinch anything not tied down!


----------



## mark barker (29 Jul 2010)

I've had the various "cool bike" comments, along with the "I think its really brave..." (those that assume I'm disabled!). Fortunately I've never had a negative comment from a pedestrian, but I did get a mouthful from a cyclist when I locked my trike to a Sheffield stand and apparently I shouldn't have done that because it wasn't a bike!


----------



## markg0vbr (29 Jul 2010)

having had full watter bottles thrown from moving cars, cups of hot Coffey, lost count of pop bottles emptied out of passenger windows the worst was hit over the head with a rolled up news paper from a van going past me (this knocked me out for a bit) comments from "you look a right twat on that" ,"you stupid looking c*&t" ect when i get away from Rotherham it swings the other way "cool bike" or "wooooow". now i live my Daly rid to about five thirty so most of the fat cretins are welded to their sofas watching the idiot box  it is like a ghost town by six O'Clock and safe to play recumbernaut.
it will soon just be watter of a recumernists front as you will be having sooooo much fun


----------



## Riding in Circles (29 Jul 2010)

markg0vbr said:


> having had full watter bottles thrown from moving cars, cups of hot Coffey, lost count of pop bottles emptied out of passenger windows the worst was hit over the head with a rolled up news paper from a van going past me (this knocked me out for a bit) comments from "you look a right twat on that" ,"you stupid looking c*&t" ect when i get away from Rotherham it swings the other way "cool bike" or "wooooow". now i live my Daly rid to about five thirty so most of the fat cretins are welded to their sofas watching the idiot box  it is like a ghost town by six O'Clock and safe to play recumbernaut.
> it will soon just be watter of a recumernists front as you will be having sooooo much fun



It is not bent specific, it happens to all cyclists, these people who do stuff like this have the i.q. of chickens.


----------



## BenM (29 Jul 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> It is not bent specific, it happens to all cyclists, these people who do stuff like this have the i.q. of chickens.



I say old chap, I know you are not afraid to speak you mind but really that's being a bit cruel....................... to chickens!

Had some mum suggest to her 10 y/o son that he push me off the Orca the other day at some traffic lights. I ignored her - as nothing happened I could treat her to the same attention that algae floating in a pond gets.

B.


----------



## Riding in Circles (29 Jul 2010)

BenM said:


> I say old chap, I know you are not afraid to speak you mind but really that's being a bit cruel....................... to chickens!
> 
> Had some mum suggest to her 10 y/o son that he push me off the Orca the other day at some traffic lights. I ignored her - as nothing happened I could treat her to the same attention that algae floating in a pond gets.
> 
> B.



I'm sure he will grow up to be a proper little gentleman.


----------



## Dunbar (30 Jul 2010)

On my way to work one 1970s afternoon, a driver ahead of me threw a cigarette end out of his window. The lighted butt hit me in the face and of course I sprinted after him, until I caught him up at a road junction. 

I drew alongside the open window and gave the driver a piece of my mind.

His response was to violently open his door and knock me flying into the path of a bus, turning into the junction. I was fortunate, the bus managed to stop. But the so and so car driver had gone. 

Yes, I had the guy's number. Also I was fortunate enough to have a 'revenge factor' to fall back on. I shouldn't crow, but I shall never forget his face when I walked into his shop. I was with a colleague, and we were both in full uniform! I'll say no more... 

John


----------



## PalmerSperry (30 Jul 2010)

Dunbar said:


> Yes, I had the guy's number. Also I was fortunate enough to have a 'revenge factor' to fall back on. I shouldn't crow, but I shall never forget his face when I walked into his shop. I was with a colleague, and we were both in full uniform! I'll say no more...
> 
> John



I suppose it would be wrong to laugh?






Reminds me of a somewhat similar story I saw in another cycling place. White van man and passenger think it's very funny to try and crush a female cyclist against the kerb ... She catches up with them at the next junction where they don't find it so funny when she presents her warrant card!


----------



## Dunbar (30 Jul 2010)

PalmerSperry said:


> I suppose it would be wrong to laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


John


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Jul 2010)

I want a warrant card!!!!!!!

Sad though it is - there are those out there who are idiots.

One example was on the Catrike at a set of lights in Portsmouth when a driver flicked his fag out of the window and it bounced off the fairing.

I explained the error and he started to open his door with a few expletives, but couldn't because the trike was in the way, so he gave up and drove off.

His Driving School was most apologetic and unimpressed when the video arrived and this display by one of their instructors was made known to them - he no longer instructs for that school.


----------



## Dunbar (30 Jul 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> I want a warrant card!!!!!!!
> 
> Sad though it is - there are those out there who are idiots.
> 
> ...



Oooo... Portsmouth! In 1963, I got pulled over for speeding in Portsmouth. In the Commercial Road, on my then very posh Falcon! Oh Happy Days, when I was young, fit and newly Wed! (I was on my way home I should add.)  

As for the driving school and their instructor, proper order! 

John


----------

